# Links > Tutorials >  Radio mobile - Μελέτη περιοχής Ερ. Σταυρού, Ζωγράφου

## Winner

Ενθουσιάστηκα τόσο πολύ με το Radio mobile που σκέφθηκα να postάρω ότι εφάρμοσα πάνω του, εμπλουτισμένο με λίγη θεωρία απ’ όσα διάβασα παράλληλα για να επιβεβαιώσω την εγκυρότητά του.

Καταρχήν να αναφέρω λίγες από τις δυνατότητες του Radio mobile που εκμεταλλεύτηκα. Αφού το κατεβάσετε (http://www.cplus.org/rmw/english1.html) ακολουθώντας όλες τις σχετικές οδηγίες, μπορείτε σε πρώτη φάση να του ορίσετε το κέντρο της περιοχής στην οποία θα δουλέψετε (σημείο Lat/Lon). Εκείνο θα φορτώσει τον χάρτη της περιοχής με τις υψομετρικές διαφορές. Προτιμήστε απεικόνιση σε διαβαθμίσεις του γκρι. Μπορείτε τώρα να ορίσετε στίγματα πάνω στο χάρτη (με Lat/Lon) ώστε να γίνει η απεικόνιση των κόμβων. Μπορεί να βγάλει θεωρητική απεικόνιση για τις πιθανές συνδέσεις μεταξύ των nodes με βάσει τα στοιχεία που θα του δώσετε (ισχύ εκπομπής, απώλειες καλωδίων, κέρδος κεραίας, ζητούμενο σήμα στη λήψη). Το πρόγραμμα θα υπολογίσει αυτόματα τη σχέση μεταξύ των συνδέσεων (κατά πόσο είναι εφικτή η κάθε μία). Διαθέτει επίσης οδικούς χάρτες της Αθήνας (κατεβαίνουν επιτόπου μέσω του προγράμματος από το internet για την συγκεκριμένη περιοχή που μελετάτε). Κάτι επίσης χρήσιμο είναι η κάλυψη που έχει μια κεραία στην περιοχή βάσει συγκεκριμένων χαρακτηριστικών. Ακόμα απ’ ότι παρατήρησα έχει δυνατότητα ελέγχου των παρεμβολών μεταξύ των κόμβων κάτι αρκετά χρήσιμο σε περιοχές με υψηλό θόρυβο. Γενικά η εντύπωση που μου άφησε ήταν η καλύτερη δυνατή.

Ακολουθούν μερικά παραδείγματα στην περιοχή Ερ.Σταυρού, Ζωγράφου.

Τοποθετούμε πάνω στο χάρτη 4 κόμβους (bliz, john70, ngia, Winner).
Θεωρούμε πως κάθε κόμβος έχει ίδια εγκατάσταση με τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά:
- Ισχύ εκπομπής 0db
- Έστω Χ dB απώλειες καλωδίων
- (20 + X)dB κέρδος κεραίας (ώστε να κρατήσουμε σταθερή νόμιμη ισχύ μετάδοσης EIRP=20dB)
- Δέκτη με ευαισθησία -83dB
Ζητήσαμε λαμβανόμενο σήμα -73dB ώστε το System Operating Margin (SOM) να είναι 10db (-73dB -(-83dB) = 10), ικανό για αξιόπιστο link.

Δίνοντας τα δεδομένα στο πρόγραμμα πήραμε τα εξής αποτέσματα:
- Το link john70-bliz δεν ήταν εφικτό λόγω γεωγραφικής δομής. Πράγματι έχει διαπιστωθεί στο παρελθόν πως τα σημεία αυτά δεν έχουν καθαρή οπτική επαφή.
- Τα link john70-Winner (0.6km) και bliz-Winner (1.1km) έχουν καθαρή οπτική επαφή και φθάνει πολύ περισσότερο από το ζητούμενο λαμβανόμενο σήμα (έντονη πράσινη γραμμή).
- Τα link john70-ngia (1.4km) και ngia-Winner (1.6km) έχουν καθαρή οπτική επαφή και φθάνει το ζητούμενο λαμβανόμενο σήμα (πράσινη γραμμή). Να σημειώσω πως στο link ngia-Winner παρεμβάλεται ένα πολύ κοντινό σε μένα κτήριο μειώνοντας έτσι την ικανότητα για σύνδεση. Το πρόγραμμα δεν ήταν δυνατό να το γνωρίζει και συνεπώς τα αποτελέσματα που παρουσιάζει δεν είναι πάντοτε σωστά.
- To link bliz-ngia (2.6km) έχει καθαρή οπτική επαφή και το ζητούμενο λαμβανόμενο σήμα που φθάνει είναι αρκετό (διακεκομμένη πράσινη γραμμή).

Το τελευταίο link το υπολογίζω παρακάτω θεωρητικά:
(Λαμβανόμενο σήμα) = (Ισχύ εκπομπής) – (Απώλειες καλωδίων) + (Κέρδος κέραιας εκπομπής) - (Free Space Loss) + (Κέρδος κέραιας λήψεως) – (Απώλειες καλωδίων) 
*Το (Free Space Loss) στα 2.6km είναι 108,66dB
Άρα από τα δεδομένα μας
(Λαμβανόμενο σήμα) = 0dB – XdB + (20dB + Xdb) – 108,66 + (20dB + Xdb) – XdB = -68,66 > -73dB

Όλα τα παραπάνω φαίνονται σχηματικά στην εικόνα links.jpg.
Έχω επισυνάψει επίσης την θεωρητική κάλυψη του Access Point μου όπως τη βγάζει το Radio mobile.
Χαρακτηριστικά Access Point:
- Ισχύ εκπομπής 13dB
- Κέρδος κεραίας 7db
Υποθέτουμε Client με:
- Ισχύ εκπομπής 0dB
- Κέρδος κεραίας 20db

Το σήμα που θα λαμβάνει ο υποτιθέμενος Client από το Access Point στην ευρύτερη περιοχή φαίνεται στην εικόνα winner-map-ap-coverage-transmit.jpg.
Το σήμα που θα λαμβάνει το Access Point από τον υποτιθέμενο Client στην ευρύτερη περιοχή φαίνεται στην εικόνα winner-map-ap-coverage-receive.jpg.
Σύμφωνα με το υπόμνημα το μοβ χρώμα αντιστοιχεί σε λήψη -81dB και το κόκκινο χρώμα σε λήψη -41dB.

Παρατηρούμε πως ενώ το Access Point εκπέμπει δυνατά (λόγω την αυξημένης εκπομπής του) δεν λαμβάνει αντίστοιχα καλά. Συνεπώς συμπεραίνουμε πως αν ο Client παραμείνει με αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά (και δεν αυξήσει την ισχύ του), η κάλυψη του Access Point περιορίζεται στην winner-map-ap-coverage-receive.jpg διότι μόνο σε εκείνες τις περιοχές θα υπάρχει αμφίδρομη επικοινωνία.

Από τα παραπάνω μπορούν να βγουν αρκετά συμπεράσματα για το στήσιμο του δικτύου και νομίζω πως το Radio mobile έχει να μας προσφέρει αρκετά. Εννοείται πως είμαι ανοικτός σε κάθε διόρθωση, προσθήκη, συζήτηση επί του θέματος κλπ.

----------


## xaotikos

Mπράβο για το πολύ αναλυτικό και επεξηγηματικό ποστ. Φοβερός!!!

Μια ερώτηση. Αυτό το πρόγραμμα έχει κάποιου είδους χρέωση-copyright? Μου φαίνεται ότι θα μας βόλευε πολύ ιδίως αν έχει την δυνατότητα για db κόμβων

----------


## Winner

Απ' ότι κοίταξα είναι Freeware αλλά πιθανότητα όχι Open source (θα μας βόλευε απίστευτα).
Έχει υποστήριξη για RF networks σαν το AWMN με την έννοια ότι μπορείς να βάλεις τους κόμβους και να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα. Δεν ξέρω ακόμα σε τι βαθμό θα μπορούσε να μας φανεί χρήσιμο γιατί δεν το έχω ψάξει σε βάθος. Πάντως οι προοπτικές του είναι μεγάλες.

----------


## nister

Ένα πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζει όποιος θέλει να πειραματιστεί με το radio mobile είναι η έλλειψη συντεταγμένων των κόμβων που θέλει να εισάγει.
Το nodedb παρέχει την απόσταση και το αζιμούθιο των κόμβων σε σχέση με τον επιλεγμένο.
Εάν γνωρίζουμε τις συντεταγμένες του επιλεγμένου κόμβου (και γνωρίζουμε τις συντεταγμένες του δικού μας κόμβου από το maporama που τις εντοπίσαμε) μπορούμε να υπολογίσουμε τις συντεταγμένες των υπολοίπων κόμβων που μας ενδιαφέρουν να εισάγουμε στο radio mobile για ανάλυση.
Για να διευκολύνει όσους χρησιμοποιούν ή θέλουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν το radio mobile για καλύτερη ανάλυση της ραδιοκάλυψης των κόμβων, γράφτηκε ένα απλό excelόφυλλο, το οποίο και επισυνάπτεται, για την μετατροπή των σχετικών συντεταγμένων (απόσταση, αζιμούθιο) των υπόλοιπων κόμβων σε απόλυτες (γεωγραφικό πλάτος και μήκος).
Στο excelόφυλλο εισάγονται οι συντεταγμένες (γεωγραφικό πλάτος και μήκος) ενός γνωστού κόμβου (του δικού μας) και οι σχετικές συντεταγμένες (απόσταση, αζιμούθιο) των γειτονικών κόμβων.
Οι συντεταγμένες των γειτονικών κόμβων υπολογίζονται αυτόματα και μπορούν να εισαχθούν στο radio mobile.
Καλούς πειραματισμούς στην εικονική ραδιοπραγματικότητα του radio mobile.

----------


## socrates

Αυτό ισχύει κατά προσέγγιση! Εγώ δοκίμασα με τα δικά μου δεδομένα για τους κόμβους που έχεις ενδεικτικά στο xls και παρατήρησα κάποια απόκλιση. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα οφείλεται ότι οι αποστάσεις στην NodeDB είναι στρογγυλεμένες στο ένα δεκαδικό ψηφίο! (ούτε επίτηδες να το έκαναν)

Το πόσο αισθητή είναι αυτή η απόκλιση δεν μπορώ να σου πω, γιατί δεν έβαλα τα δεδομένα στον χάρτη. Μόλις το κάνω θα σας πω.

----------


## ngia

> Για να διευκολύνει όσους χρησιμοποιούν ή θέλουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν το radio mobile για καλύτερη ανάλυση της ραδιοκάλυψης των κόμβων, γράφτηκε ένα απλό excelόφυλλο, το οποίο και επισυνάπτεται, για την μετατροπή των σχετικών συντεταγμένων (απόσταση, αζιμούθιο) των υπόλοιπων κόμβων σε απόλυτες (γεωγραφικό πλάτος και μήκος).


Χρήσιμο το excelaki. Δύο παρατηρήσεις για την ακρίβεια του:
--Στους υπολογισμούς έχεις βάλει την ακτίνα της γης στον ισημερινό και υποθέτεις ότι η γη είναι στρογγυλή. Ίσως να είχες πιο καλή ακρίβεια αν αντικαταστούσες με την ακτίνα στο γεωγραφικό πλάτος που βρισκόμαστε.
Αν στον ισημερινό είναι 6378.5 και στους πόλους 6356 παίρνοντας τη μέση θα ήταν μια προσσέγγιση. Όπως και να χει το σφάλμα είναι μικρό και για μια απόσταση 10Km ανάμεσα σε κόμβους δεν είναι περισσότερο από 0.0002 μοίρες, το οποίο δεν θα δώσει λάθος στη θέση πάνω από 20μ.
--Επίσης στους υπολογισμούς έχεις βάλει τη γωνία που μας δίνει η nodedb η οποία είναι ως προς τον μαγνητικό βορά. Αν αφαιρέσεις περίπου 3 μοιρες θα έχεις τη γωνία ως προς τον πραγματικό βορά και άρα ο υπολογισμός θα είναι πιο σωστός.
Πάλι το σφάλμα για απόσταση 10Km δεν είναι μεγαλύτερο από 0.005 μοίρες, το οποίο αντιστοιχεί σε σφάλμα στη θέση όχι μεγαλύτερο από 500μ.
--Τέλος υπάρχει και το σφάλμα στρογγυλοποίησης από τη nodedb που εκεί δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα, αλλά να συμβιβαστούμε με την ακρίβεια των 100μ που δίνει

----------


## nister

1. Επανέρχομαι με νεότερη έκδοση του excelόφυλλου υπολογισμού των συντεταγμένων των κόμβων του awmn για χρήση στο radio mobile.
2. Στην έκδοση αυτή υπάρχουν όλοι οι κόμβοι του awmn που εμφανίζονται στο nodedb την 30η Αυγούστου 2004. Οι συντεταγμένες πλέον υπολογίζονται με βάση 3 κόμβους αναφοράς και εξάγεται ο μέσος όρος.
3. Η ακτίνα της γης έχει αντικατασταθεί, σύμφωνα με την υπόδειξη του ngia στον μέσο όρο (6378.5+6356)/2=6367.25 Km.



> --Επίσης στους υπολογισμούς έχεις βάλει τη γωνία που μας δίνει η nodedb η οποία είναι ως προς τον μαγνητικό βορά. Αν αφαιρέσεις περίπου 3 μοιρες θα έχεις τη γωνία ως προς τον πραγματικό βορά και άρα ο υπολογισμός θα είναι πιο σωστός.


4. Αν και δεν γνωρίζω λεπτομέρειες σχετικά με τον τρόπο που το nodedb χειρίζεται τις συντεταγμένες, υποθέτω ότι, επειδή ο εντοπισμός των συντεταγμένων γίνεται συνήθως από το maporama, αναφέρονται στον γεωγραφικό βορρά και δεν χρειάζεται διόρθωση.
Η διόρθωση είναι απαραίτητη γιαυτόν που με βάση τα στοιχεία του nodedb (με αναφορά στον γεωγραφικό βορρά) και μια πυξίδα στο χέρι (με αναφορά στον μαγνητικό βορρά) προσπαθεί να σκοπεύσει την κεραία του.

----------


## mrwireless

> ακολουθώντας όλες τις σχετικές οδηγίες, μπορείτε σε πρώτη φάση να του ορίσετε το κέντρο της περιοχής στην οποία θα δουλέψετε (σημείο Lat/Lon). Εκείνο θα φορτώσει τον χάρτη της περιοχής με τις υψομετρικές διαφορές. Προτιμήστε απεικόνιση σε διαβαθμίσεις του γκρι. Μπορείτε τώρα να ορίσετε στίγματα πάνω στο χάρτη (με Lat/Lon) ώστε να γίνει η απεικόνιση των κόμβων. ...
> Διαθέτει επίσης οδικούς χάρτες της Αθήνας (κατεβαίνουν επιτόπου μέσω του προγράμματος από το internet για την συγκεκριμένη περιοχή που μελετάτε). .



Μπορεις να δωσεις τη διαδικασια, βημα-βημα? 
Menu, options, κ.λ.π. ? 

Tα παραπανω δεν μου φαινονται και τοσο αυτονοητα
(Φορτωσα ολα οσα ειπες, αλλα δεν βγαζω ακρη για το ποιος χαρτης φορτωνεται και απο που)

Υπαρχουν επιλογες για χαρτες με καλυτερη αναλυση? Η ακριβεια στα υψομετρικα δεδομενα ποια ειναι?

----------


## xaotikos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nister
> 
> Για να διευκολύνει όσους χρησιμοποιούν ή θέλουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν το radio mobile για καλύτερη ανάλυση της ραδιοκάλυψης των κόμβων, γράφτηκε ένα απλό excelόφυλλο, το οποίο και επισυνάπτεται, για την μετατροπή των σχετικών συντεταγμένων (απόσταση, αζιμούθιο) των υπόλοιπων κόμβων σε απόλυτες (γεωγραφικό πλάτος και μήκος).
> 
> 
> Χρήσιμο το excelaki. Δύο παρατηρήσεις για την ακρίβεια του:
> --Στους υπολογισμούς έχεις βάλει την ακτίνα της γης στον ισημερινό και υποθέτεις ότι η γη είναι στρογγυλή. Ίσως να είχες πιο καλή ακρίβεια αν αντικαταστούσες με την ακτίνα στο γεωγραφικό πλάτος που βρισκόμαστε.
> Αν στον ισημερινό είναι 6378.5 και στους πόλους 6356 παίρνοντας τη μέση θα ήταν μια προσσέγγιση. Όπως και να χει το σφάλμα είναι μικρό και για μια απόσταση 10Km ανάμεσα σε κόμβους δεν είναι περισσότερο από 0.0002 μοίρες, το οποίο δεν θα δώσει λάθος στη θέση πάνω από 20μ.
> --Επίσης στους υπολογισμούς έχεις βάλει τη γωνία που μας δίνει η nodedb η οποία είναι ως προς τον μαγνητικό βορά. Αν αφαιρέσεις περίπου 3 μοιρες θα έχεις τη γωνία ως προς τον πραγματικό βορά και άρα ο υπολογισμός θα είναι πιο σωστός.
> ...


Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει κάπου αλλά μπορείτε να ρίξετε και μια ματιά εδώ που έχει υπολογισμούς (τους οποίους χρησιμοποιεί σε προγραμμα) για γεωγραφικά δεδομένα. Έχει και μια καλή ανάλυση...

http://www.codeguru.com/Cpp/Cpp/algorit ... php/c5115/

----------


## nister

> Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει κάπου αλλά μπορείτε να ρίξετε και μια ματιά εδώ που έχει υπολογισμούς (τους οποίους χρησιμοποιεί σε προγραμμα) για γεωγραφικά δεδομένα. Έχει και μια καλή ανάλυση...


Σίγουρα είναι μία πολύ καλή ανάλυση για τον υπολογισμό μεγάλων αποστάσεων σημείων στην επιφάνεια της γης.
Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση (αττική), με αποστάσεις της τάξης των 10-30 km, η γη κατά προσέγγιση είναι επίπεδη. Λαμβανομένου υπόψη και του σφάλματος στρογγυλοποίησης του nodedb, το απλό μοντέλο που χρησιμοποιείται στον υπολογισμό νομίζω ότι είναι επαρκές.

----------


## nister

> Μπορεις να δωσεις τη διαδικασια, βημα-βημα? 
> Menu, options, κ.λ.π. ? 
> Tα παραπανω δεν μου φαινονται και τοσο αυτονοητα
> (Φορτωσα ολα οσα ειπες, αλλα δεν βγαζω ακρη για το ποιος χαρτης φορτωνεται και απο που)


Θα προσπαθήσω με τις περιορισμένες γνώσεις μου στις ραδιοεπικοινωνίες να δώσω τα βασικά βήματα εγκατάστασης του radio mobile. Επειδή όμως δεν έχω αρκετό χρόνο τώρα παραθέτω τα αρχικά βήματα και *θα επανέλθω*.

Κεντρική σελίδα της εφαρμογής είναι: http://www.cplus.org/rmw/english1.html
Ακολουθούμε τις οδηγίες της σελίδας http://www.cplus.org/rmw/download.html κατεβάζουμε τα απαραίτητα αρχεία και τα αποσυμπιέζουμε στον φάκελο π.χ. c:\Program files\Radio Mobile\
Για γρήγορο ξεκίνημα (quick start) κατεβάστε το επισυναπτόμενο αρχείο και αποσυμπιέστε το στο φάκελλο του προγράμματος.
Στον παραπάνω φάκελλο πρέπει να βρίσκονται τα αρχεία:

```
20/12/1997  16:30             7.361 Cardio.ant
23/02/2004  20:24            33.532 Cities.dat
30/10/2001  13:01               173 colors1.dat
30/10/2001  12:49               173 colors2.dat
30/10/2001  12:49               173 colors3.dat
30/10/2001  12:49               173 colors4.dat
07/01/2004  10:23               176 colors5.dat
31/07/2000  09:41             3.268 Corner.ant
11/11/1998  16:41            12.882 Default.net
06/01/2003  17:08           413.753 DIjpg.dll
24/12/1997  01:21             4.499 Ellipse.ant
18/02/2004  21:37           724.992 FreeImage.dll
02/10/1998  09:32               168 GCANYON.dat
28/09/1998  11:25            45.435 GCANYON.jpg
28/09/1998  11:52           320.096 gcanyon.map
19/02/1997  12:00                47 Radiosys.dat
01/12/2003  10:55            65.536 rmpath.exe
03/09/2004  13:39         2.142.208 RMWDLX.exe
06/07/2004  09:46            41.842 RMWDLX.HLP
14/04/2004  08:47            98.304 rmwdlx32.dll
18/02/2002  02:58            98.304 unzip32.dll
24/12/1997  01:32             3.371 Yagi1.ant
05/09/2004  20:25    <DIR>          awmn
                                    |   04/09/2004  17:46               163 awmn2.dat
                                    |   04/09/2004  17:46               120 awmn2.geo
                                    |   04/09/2004  17:46                68 awmn2.inf
                                    |   05/09/2004  17:48         1.286.496 awmn2.map
                                    |   05/09/2004  17:48           103.934 awmn2.net
```

 Εκτελέστε το αρχείο *RMWDLX.exe*.
File -> Open Networks (ανοίξτε το default.net ή το awmn\awmn2.net)

(Συνεχίζεται...)
EDIT
Συγγνώμη για το αρχείο που λείπει.
Διορθώθηκε το awmn.zip. Κατεβάστε το ξανά.

----------


## ngia

To awmn2.net λείπει από το zipακι

----------


## mrwireless

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mrwireless
> 
>  Μπορεις να δωσεις τη διαδικασια, βημα-βημα? 
> Menu, options, κ.λ.π. ? 
> Tα παραπανω δεν μου φαινονται και τοσο αυτονοητα
> (Φορτωσα ολα οσα ειπες, αλλα δεν βγαζω ακρη για το ποιος χαρτης φορτωνεται και απο που)
> 
> 
> Θα προσπαθήσω με τις περιορισμένες γνώσεις μου στις ραδιοεπικοινωνίες να δώσω τα βασικά βήματα εγκατάστασης του radio mobile. Επειδή όμως δεν έχω αρκετό χρόνο τώρα παραθέτω τα αρχικά βήματα και *θα επανέλθω*.



Συγγνωμη αν δεν εγινα κατανοητος - δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με την εγκατασταση, οι οδηγιες του site ειναι ΟΚ


Τι κανεις αφου τρεξει το προγραμμα - ποια ειναι η σειρα των διαδικασιων για να εμφανιστει ο χαρτης της πςριοχης σου, να προσθεσεις τα διαφορα συμβολα, τι αρχεια σωζεις κ.λ.π. 

π.χ. πως φτανεις στο awmn2.net και τα αλλα αρχεια στο ζιπακι...


ενα walk-through βημα-βημα, απο το μηδεν, μεχρι να φτασουμε στο χαρτη ραδιοκαλυψης που παρεθεσες


Επισης τι εναλλακτικοι χαρτες υπαρχουν (απο το Ιντερνετ?) και αν ξερουμε ποσο ακριβη ειναι τα υψομετρικα στοιχεια

----------


## papashark

> 1. Επανέρχομαι με νεότερη έκδοση του excelόφυλλου υπολογισμού των συντεταγμένων των κόμβων του awmn για χρήση στο radio mobile.
> 2. Στην έκδοση αυτή υπάρχουν όλοι οι κόμβοι του awmn που εμφανίζονται στο nodedb την 30η Αυγούστου 2004. Οι συντεταγμένες πλέον υπολογίζονται με βάση 3 κόμβους αναφοράς και εξάγεται ο μέσος όρος.
> 3. Η ακτίνα της γης έχει αντικατασταθεί, σύμφωνα με την υπόδειξη του ngia στον μέσο όρο (6378.5+6356)/2=6367.25 Km.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --Επίσης στους υπολογισμούς έχεις βάλει τη γωνία που μας δίνει η nodedb η οποία είναι ως προς τον μαγνητικό βορά. Αν αφαιρέσεις περίπου 3 μοιρες θα έχεις τη γωνία ως προς τον πραγματικό βορά και άρα ο υπολογισμός θα είναι πιο σωστός.
> 
> ...


O dti έχει τις κανονικές συντεταγμένες..... Θα μπορούσε να στις είχε δώσει...  ::

----------


## dti

Εχω γράψει κι αλλού, οτι όντως μπορώ να κάνω export και να δώσω στοιχεία σε όποιον θέλει να πειραματιστεί με κάποιο πρόγραμμα. 
Βέβαια τα στοιχεία θα αφορούν λίγους κόμβους και υποθέτω οτι όλοι συμφωνούν και κανείς δεν έχει αντίρρηση... (να το πει εγκαίρως όποιος διαφωνεί).

----------


## ice

Αξιζει να ασχοληθουμε σοβαροτερα με αυτο το προγραμμα .

----------


## ice

Εχουμε τιποτα νεοτερο ??

Κανενα How-to ?? 

Βασικα πραγματα ??

----------


## Winner

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω βρει το χρόνο να το κάνω...  ::

----------


## mojiro

βρηκα αυτο στο yahoo groups του radio-mobile. υπολογιζει την εξαπλωση
του σηματος αναλογα την κεραια. δυσκολο αλλα χρησιμο.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Radio_Mobile_Deluxe/

----------


## Embraced

Δεν θα αναλωθώ σε τετριμμένες ευχαριστίες για το ποστ αυτό του Winner. Είναι δεδομένο ότι είναι τρομερά χρήσιμο, ειδικά για μένα που μένω Βορεια Αττική και η οπτική επαφή είναι κάτι παραπάνω από σημαντικό. Ακολούθησα τις οδηγίες και πράγματι όλα είναι πολύ καλά αναλυμένα και κατάφερα να έχω χρήσιμα αποτελέσματα. Έχω μόνο μια ερώτηση να κάνω και αν κάποιος ξέρει ας μου απαντήσει: Υπάρχει τρόπος να βρώ μια βάση δεδομένων με τα γεωργαφικά μήκη και πλάτη του awmn και/η του ewn; Μην φοβάστε δεν θα σας φακελώσω  ::  απλά θελώ να δώ με ποιούς έχω οπτική επαφή και πρέπει να βρίσκω τις συντεταγμένες του κάθε κόμβου ξεχωριστά (και ενεργούς και μη ενεργούς), κάτι που είναι χρονοβόρο. Πολύ πιθανόν να μην υπάρχει αυτό, αλλα σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει κάτι .....

----------


## mojiro

http://wind.awmn/?page=gmap&subpage=...how_unlinked=1

----------


## Embraced

> http://wind.awmn/?page=gmap&subpage=...how_unlinked=1


1000 ευχαριστώ. Έβαλα ένα .net στο τελος και το είδα. Ελπίζω να βρώ κάτι παραπάνω που αγνοούσα. cu

----------


## Embraced

Γειά σας και πάλι. Ξέρω ότι αυτό το topic μπορεί να μην το παρακολουθεί κανένας, εντούτις θα κάνω μια "νύξη" μπας και απαντήσει κάποιος σχετικός. Πρόκειται για μια απορία πάνω στο Radio Mobile. Συγκεκριμένα, έχω βάλει όλες τις παραμέτρους σωστά για ζεύξη στα 2.4GHz. Είμαι στην επιλογή Tools->Radio Link και παρατηρώ ότι το path loss δεν είναι αυτό που υπολογίζω από τον τύπο 92.74+20.logd+20.logf
Ακόμα και με καθαρή οπτική επαφή βγαίνει κάποια dbm παραπάνω από αυτό που θα έπρεπε (πχ 100dbm σε απόσταση ενός χιλιομέτρου με καθαρή ζώνη Fresnel στους 2.4GHz). Έχει "παίξει" κάποιος με αυτή τη λειτουργία του προγράμματος;
Δεύτερη ερώτηση η εξης: Αν σε κάποιον κόμβο υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε μονοκατευθυντικό interface, τότε στο συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα μπορούμε να το βάλουμε να "κοιτάει" μόνο προς τα μια πλευρά και όχι προς τις άλλες. Πως μπορούμε να βάλουμε πάνω από ένα μονοκατευθυντικά interface; (Αν γίνεται βέβαια).
Αν υπάρχει κάποιος γκουρού του προγράμματος και τυχαίνει να γνωρίζει, ας ποστάρει κάτι ...

----------


## mojiro

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=117408#117408

----------

